# Control de temperatura con SCR



## Robrey (Sep 19, 2007)

Tengo la necesidad de controlar la temperatura de un horno eléctrico. Tengo el autómata y los tiristores (It = 160 A) y unos relay de estado solido CRYDOM ASPF240D3 que tienen circuito de detección de cruce por cero. La resistencia del horno está conectada en delta y alimentada con corriente trifásica, pretendo controlar solo dos fases con tiristores conectados inversos y en paralelo para poder manejar la corriente que es de 73 A por fase. Necesito un esquema eléctrico para el circuito de control.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Necesitas regulacion por face o tipo ON/OFF ?


----------



## Robrey (Sep 24, 2007)

La regulación es tipo On - OFF


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Con una termocupla segun el caso > 700º tipo "K" < 700º tipo "J" aplicas la salida de esta a un aplificador operacional y de la salida de este a un comparador con un potenciometro de ajuste de temperatura, la salida del comparador a tus reles de estado solido.
Si el consumo de estos es superior a 50mA habra que colocar un transistor de conmutacion.

Sobre el comparador puedes agregar una resistencia para regular la histeresis del sistema y que este no este prendiendo apagando demasiado seguido.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 24, 2007)

lo de la hysteresis es verdad. PERO. asu vez es bueno cuando prende y apaga seguido porque regula mejor la temperatura, osino te oscilara mucho ., si necesitas alta regulacion o precision con la temperatura, no te aconsejo hysteresis.


----------



## Robrey (Sep 24, 2007)

Yo tengo el autómata con su display digital que trabaja con PID que tiene un algoritmo Fuzzi, el lo hace todo, yo lo programo y no hay problemas tiene su termopar de platino - rodio - platino, yo tomo la señal de control por una salida que tiene y hasta ahora controlaba la temperatura del horno sin problemas pero se me acabaron los magnetos, se han ido destruyendo porque ellos no son para este tipo de trabajo y quiero pasar a usar, en la etapa de salida, en lugar de los magnetos, usar tiristores en paralelo e invertidos, esto lo  he visto en la literatura como la configuración recomendada cuando no hay triacs para esa corriente (75 A por fase). Lo que necesito es el circuito de disparo de los tiristores. Estuve haciendo unas pruebas y se fueron del aire dos tiristores, y no me puedo dar el lujo de seguir equivocandome porque son escasos.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 24, 2007)

Ojo con las especificaciones de los tiristores que generalmente son a 25°C y con tanto Ampere dando vueltas cerca de una fuente de calor tenes que fijarte en tablas para 150°C cuantos Amperes aguanta.
¿En Cuba tienen 220v o 110v? ¿Y entre fase y fase son 380v o cuanto?

NOTA: Este tema va a tener mayor audiencia si un moderador te lo mueve al foro de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

El optoaislador que publica Nilfred te sirve, pero no lo puedes usar asi en tu configuracion, necesitas 2 (MO3041) 1 para cada juego de tiristores.

Yo particularmente usaria 4, 1 por cada tiristor

Estos optos los disparas con 10 mA de CC c/u, los puedes acoplar a cualquier salida logica.

Supongo que magneto = relee


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 28, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo particularmente usaria 4, 1 por cada tiristor


¿Que entendemos por tiristor? Pongamonos de acuerdo. Para mí esta claro que el tipo quiere reemplazar un triac por 2 SCR en configuración back2back.
Si, serían 1 MOC3041 por cada juego de 2 SCR. ¿O tenes a mano un esquema de 1 a 1 que decís?

Hay un error en ese esquema, los diodos, deberían ser 1N4004. Eso me pasa por copiar y pegar del datasheet sin pensar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

> Robrey dijo:
> Tengo la necesidad de controlar la temperatura de un horno eléctrico. Tengo el autómata y los tiristores (It = 160 A)..... La resistencia del horno está conectada en delta y alimentada con corriente trifásica, pretendo controlar solo dos fases con tiristores conectados inversos....




Si quieres reemplazar 1 Triac son 2 tiristores, como controla 2 fases son 4 tiristores.

Por eso lo de 4 optoacopladores.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 28, 2007)

No, no, fijate mi esquema, con un optotriac manejas una fase con 2 SCR.

Para 2 fases serían 2 optos, 4 SCR y 4 diodos (los diodos no manejan potencia solo 1A que banca el optotriac).

Lo tuyo de poner 4 optotriacs no me parece descabellado, solo que no lo visualizo y me gustaria que echaras algo de luz al respecto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 631


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

1 Opto por tiristor, aplica el famoso efecto "Gusto personal"
1 Opto por tiristor, garantizo el disparo incondicional
Circuito: Catodo --> resistencia limitadora --> Opto --> Gate

Lo de los diodos de baja corriente lo vi.

Lo que no me parecio es el circuito que se forma entre: Resistencia de carga, diodo 1n4004 y gate.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

! ! ! Me corrijo ¡ ¡ ¡ Estube revisando el circuito que publico "Nilfred" y esta correctisimo, el que estaba mal era yo (Las drogas pesadas y el alcohol me estan haciendo mal)

Cuando lo dibuje (Con lapiz, soy anticuado) me di cuenta que un diodo que me parecia estaba mal, o sorpresa ! estaba bien ¡ 

Te pido disculpas Nilfred y prometo no volver a hacerlo hasta que lo haga nuevamente.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 29, 2007)

¿1A en la compuerta del SCR alcanza para hacer circular los 73/160A?
Por la cochinada de amperes se me hace que son 110v.
Ma si, me lavo las manos y que muevan el hilo a Potencia.


----------



## Robrey (Oct 29, 2007)

Todavia no he conseguido los tiristores ( tengo un amigo lejano que me los va a dar) pero ya estoy encaminado en como solucionar el problema. Ahora lo que busco es de computación, tengo un 8748 y quiero hacer un autómata a mi gusto pero no tengo como editar el programa, ni como llevar ese programa a .hex, o sea, necesito esquema eléctrico para hacer el programador de EPROM que tiene el micro y el ensamblador.


----------



## Robrey (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya conseguí los tiristores y ensamblé el sistema. Hice una prueba y todo funcionó perfectamente. Pronto les mando un artículo donde explico todo lo que hice y como, con planos eléctricos y todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Me alegro que los consiguieras, bastante trabajo te ha dado !

Saludos


----------



## Robrey (Nov 28, 2007)

Como les prometí, ahi les envio un breve artículo de lo que hice. Está funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## Robrey (Nov 28, 2007)

Ya tengo la etapa de potencia funcionando, ahora necesito mejorar el autómata. El autómata permite establecer la temperatura inicial y final de un rango y el tiempo que uno necesita para que vaya de la primera temperatura a la segunda. Yo quiero desarrollar uno con un 8748 que yo tengo pero necesito el lenguaje ensamblador de este, lo encontré pero no puedo bajarlo porque es .exe, necesito que alguien lo baje le cambie el .exe por, digamos, .jpg, me lo envie a mi correo y después yo le restituyo el .exe. Lo encontré en http://www.falstaff.demon.co.uk/, pero si tienen algo mejor en otro lado, lo acepto con mucho gusto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Ese link no funciona NI un poquito, te estuve buscando el set de instrucciones y no lo encontre, si puedes pasar otro link de donde bajarlo y enviartelo, yo encantado !


----------



## Robrey (Dic 17, 2007)

El sistema sigue funcionando sin problemas. Me van a traer 2 blowers para ponerselos a los tiristores para mantener la temperatura lo mas bajo posible. Voy a usar unos comparadores de voltage y unos PTC termistores para encenderlos y apagarlos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2007)

Me alegra que te este funcionando OK.

Me imagino que los termistores PTC son para la temperatura de los tiristores ?

Entendiste mi oferta del comentario anterior ?


----------



## Robrey (Jun 18, 2008)

El circuito que enciende y apaga los fans se los mando adjunto, el dispositivo de medición es un diodo 1N4148. Trabaja perfecto.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2008)

Me compré por 45 ARS un termostato marca "diletta", es muy parecido a ese circuito, tiene un LM723CN, los jumpers para cambiar de refrigeración a calefacción y la popular fuente sin transformador, pero, siempre hay un pero, con relé; y eso que pregunté y el vendedor me aseguró que no hacía ningún ruido.

Lo quize sacar de su compartimento (10x10cm) para tomarle una fotografía de las pistas, y no lo logré, si les interesa la foto del lado de los componentes, la comparto.


----------

